# [SOLVED] over-clocking Pentium d 820



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

I know I know, most of you are probably going to say it's not possible or for computer techs. But my curiosity got the better of me so I decided to ask: Is it possible to over-clock an Intel Pentium D 820 2.8 GHz? and if it is, how?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: over-clocking Pentium d 820*

If the PC is OEM, probably not.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: over-clocking Pentium d 820*

It's OEM, HP Media Center PC m7265c.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: over-clocking Pentium d 820*

No it won't be possible. OEM computers use BIOS that is written specifically for them and it blocks out the features needed for overvlovking.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: over-clocking Pentium d 820*

Dang! Thanks anyways.


----------

